# Script für Tasten? (VBS)



## Lichtfeiker (9. November 2007)

Guten Tag,

Ich hab ein Problem mit einem VBS script.

```
Set oShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

if    oShell.SendKeys"1" Then SendKeys"2"
```
Normalerweise solte dann doch, wenn ich die Taste 1 klicke, die Taste 2 geschrieben werden?! Doch beim starten des Programmes bekomme ich einen Fehler "'Then' erwartet" (Quelle: Kompilierungsfehler in Microsoft VBScript)

Könnte mir jemand helfen, oder sagen was ich Falsch gemacht habe? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lichtfeiker

//Edit.: Wäre nett wenn mal jemand etwas dazu schreiben könnte. Denn ich brauche das sehr dringend.


----------

